# 2007 Savoy Warranty Issues



## m_pfefferman (Aug 16, 2008)

I just bought a new 2007 Savoy Fifth Wheel.  After less than 400 miles, I replaced all four wheel bearings.  Holiday Rambler's Warranty organization has been terrible.  They are even refusing to pay for the original towing to a dealer.   Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: 2007 Savoy Warranty Issues

Hey m_pfefferman, welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear about your warranty problems.  I haven't heard any similar problems with Holiday Rambler.  It's good info to know in case we get more problem info concerning Holiday Rambler.


----------



## m_pfefferman (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: 2007 Savoy Warranty Issues

Thanks for the welcome.  My family has been camping for more than 20 years (four other campers).  This is the most expensive camper we have ever owned and interestingly the first major problem getting warranty work completed that I have ever had...


----------



## m_pfefferman (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: 2007 Savoy Warranty Issues

Oh DL I forgot to say.  Thanks for your service.  101st Airborne Division, Persian Gulf 90-91


----------



## C Nash (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: 2007 Savoy Warranty Issues

Welcome to the forum Mark and thank you for your service to our country. Was it the dealer or HR that didn't want to help? What were the problems with the bearings and what excuse did they give for not warranting? I have a HR and never had a problem when dealing with HR but I have not had many warranty issues only one that I recall.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: 2007 Savoy Warranty Issues

Hey Mark, thank you for your service.  It's great we still individuals willing to serve and keep our freedoms intact.  Thanks again.


----------



## m_pfefferman (Aug 18, 2008)

Re: 2007 Savoy Warranty Issues

The short version of a five week (so far) adventure follows.  I bought the camper new  in February 2008.  We took it on a couple local trips.  We were on our way to Bardstown KY when I noticed one of the plastic hub covers fly off.  I pulled over and found that one wheel was separating from the axle.  After four frustrating hours on the side of the road,  the second towing company was able to rig the axle so that it would not drag the ground.  Holiday Rambler Roadside assistance informed me that I would have to pay for the second towing guy.  After four hours in the hot sun, I was not in position or mood to argue. I got the camper to Bluegrass RV Supercenter, Lexington, KY where it sat for nearly four weeks to be repaired.  Instead of checking the other three bearings right a way the guy at Bluegrass RV waited for two weeks and then checked them and found those bearings were bad as well.  The actual bearing races were pitted.  The guy at Bluegrass RV believes they were likely a bad batch of bearings.   Additionally, I had two other warranty issues (slide out that sticks and shower enclosure that was not sealed) that I asked the guy at Bluegrass to look at since it was already there.  He initially agreed, but at the end he refused to do it.  I picked up the camper and drove it to the dealer I purchased it from (Tom Raper RV) for the other two warranty items.  Last Thursday was 250 miles of driving for warranty work on a new camper.  Did I mention that the original plastic hub cover that flew off is still not replaced?  One thing that I learned was that a company called Lippert makes and warrants the chassis and frame for many camper brands.  Holiday Rambler actually warrants what sits on top of the frame.  MY expereince has been that the dealer points the finger of blame at Holiday Rambler or Lippert who then points it back at Holiday Rambler or the dealer. 

I carefully documented all my out-of-pocket expenses so far and sent them to Holiday Rambler.  They informed me on Friday that all were denied.  I am escalating through their company, but no luck so far.  As a matter of fact, I have to call them.  They have yet to give me the courtesy of a return phone call.

One other item to note. Safe Harbor policies apparently only cover accidents.  Had I driven a few more hundred feet and the wheel flew off, the resulting catastrophy (me, my family, my truck and fifth wheel cartwheeling down the highway) would have been covered.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 18, 2008)

Re: 2007 Savoy Warranty Issues

Mark, Write a letter to the Highways or TrailerLife RV magazines ACTION LINES asking for their help with the manufacture.  They might be able to put pressure on Holiday Rambler to honor their warranty.  They don't like bad PR by highlighting the problem in the magazines.  Good luck.  

Did you buy from Tom Raper in Richmond, IN or down by Cincinnati, OH?  When we are in Dayton, OH we drive over to Tom Raper's in Richmond, IN to look at their RV's and eat the free hot dogs and drinks. :laugh: I always wondered how good they were after Tom Raper sold out a few years back.


----------



## m_pfefferman (Aug 18, 2008)

Re: 2007 Savoy Warranty Issues

Great Suggestions.  I bought my camper from the Cincinnati OH store.  Free hot dogs and cokes there also!!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## m_pfefferman (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: 2007 Savoy Warranty Issues

Quick update.  I got my camper back after 6 weeks in two dealers (Bluegrass RV=4 weeks and Tom Raper RV 2 weeks). I thought that I was making progress with the Holiday Rambler Warranty organization, but 6 weeks later no re-imbursement.  I took my camper out this weekend.  It is now leakning water!!!!  It's back at Tom Raper RV.

It's now time for the more public approach to Trailer Life and Highways Magazines.  I'll let you know if I have any luck.


----------

